# What would you put in a .7 gallon?



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a .7 gallon cube tank that's currently sitting empty. Obviously it's a bit too small for long-term betta housing, but I'm not sure what else to do with such a tiny aquarium. It's a very cute tank and I think it would look nice in my bathroom somewhere or as a centerpiece on a table.

What would you put in a .7 gallon? I was thinking of turning it into a planted ghost/cherry shrimp tank. I have a few questions about the shrimp:
1. How many could I fit in this tank?
2. Do they need a heater and a filter? (I've read conflicting info about this.)
3. Could I mix species (i.e., two cherries and one ghost shrimp)?

Thanks!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They do have a low bioload, I'd say start out with 4?

Not sure on a heater, but if anything give them a small preset...

As for filter, they like a little movement in their water and if anything get them a bubbler =D You can get the ornament ones, even.

I believe you can mix species. I had a red claw with ghosties...


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

The general rule for Shrimp is nothing smaller then a gallon but you could try 2 or 3. If not turn it into a hospital tank or a tank for growing plants.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i'd agree with the hospital tank thing- if you don't already have one. if you do, i'd probably try a few shrimp, like Sena mentioned


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Or a mossball convention. >.>


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I was thinking a moss ball too. lol
Or some other small live aquarium plant, I think that would look nice.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

You could always have it fully planted and just see what little water critters come in. Things like daphnia, cyclops and other microfauna can actually be just as interesting as fish if the environment is set up to where they thrive. Seed shrimp are brilliant and look like drunken bees swimming through your tank, they also come in different sizes and colours.

I've raised various types of microfauna (some unintentionally) and have often found myself staring at them for as long - if not sometimes longer - than my other fish. The one thing you'd have to consider is the potential for mosquito larvae if the tank isn't covered but these are easily identified and removed with a turkey baster.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd like to put the guy selling the .7 tanks to people for their fish in there..

Mosquito larvae make great betta snacks.

I have a 1-litre (.5g) micro tank NPT as an experiment (documenting this in my journal here, updates in a few days). I was thinking, one shrimp or... a mozzie larvae washout tank. From the backyard bucket to the little NPT for a bit of quarantine, then into my fish's hungry tum. Nice and handy, having a few indoors when I need them..


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Plants~! You could start plants out in it and let them grow into the tank! Like your own aquatic garden :3


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I actually have a small aquarium (less than a gallon) that I use a moss ball tank. One of the great things about them is that they don't need heaters. A green moss ball against a black substrate looks really neat.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Ooo....I might have to keep that in mind *w*


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies and suggestions! I think I'm going to just go with the planted shrimp tank. Besides moss balls, any ideas for small low-light plants I could add to the tank? I already have a bonsai mini-palm that I plan to add, but I need 1-2 other small true aquatic plants.


----------

